# Walt Disney and 666



## blhowes

A friend of my son's attends a church (it happens to be an Assembly of God type church) and the pastor warned his congregation and recommended that they not watch any Disney programs. My son's friend passed along that info to my son, who asked me if we should stop watching Disney shows. I didn't think so. I just said we wouldn't watch it if his friend came over the house (so as not to cause him to stumble).

He pointed out that, hidden in the Disney signature is 666, hidden. Curious, I googled and found this. 

http://www.Jesus-is-savior.com/Evils%20in%20America/Hellivision/walt_disney-satan.gif

If you use your imagination you can make it out. Here's what they said at the site: 

Notice in the photo to the left that there are three cleverly hidden 6's in the words "Walt Disney." Also notice that Mickey mouse is wearing a sorcerer's hat and casting a magic spell. Walt Disney is of the Devil, controlled by secret society Illuminist's who are trying to corrupt every child in America. Satan is the god of this world, he operates primarily through secret occult societies and esoteric groups. All of the worlds top political, corporate, financial, and media leaders are members of such Satanic organizations (such as Skull and Bones and Freemasonry).​
This is probably old news since Disney's been around so long, but had any of you ever heard this before? Do you think Disney intentially hid 666 in the word Disney? If so, why? (or, if so, so what?)

(my attitude may be wrong, but my thought is that if you looked close enough at Bugs Bunny's whiskers you'd probably see it there as well)


----------



## DMcFadden

You would need to have an IQ of 66 to get all exer6ised about hidden 6's in Disney. If you want to see some real6y weird things, chec6k out the hidden male organs in certain frame6s of some of their cartoon class6ics (evidently passive aggressive prankster animators) or the leading role the Dis6ney folks played in providing family benefits for gay couples. They were ahead of the HR curve on that one for sure. Now it is cons6idered a normal pract6ice in busines6s.


----------



## py3ak

Years ago I saw a video where a man claimed that his daughter began to have stomachaches after watching "Beauty and the Beast": she had a dream that the Beast came out of the TV and touched her belly, and after that the pain started. It went away when he purged his house of the demonic influences of Disney.


----------



## reformedman

I thought it was going to be the wheels and the cabin when you first mentioned the hidden numbers. Interesting how it looks like 6's in the name though. Even though I agree, 666 has no special power in and of itself, but those that don't know this would purposely want to hide it is interesting.


----------



## Barnpreacher

The Procter and Gamble company went through this same thing back in the 80's. I remember the controversy well.



> Logo controversy
> 
> Former P&G logoThe company received unwanted media publicity in the 1980s when an urban legend spread that their previous corporate logo was a Satanic symbol. The accusation is based on a particular passage in the Bible, specifically Revelation 12:1, which states: "And there appeared a great wonder in heaven; a woman clothed with the sun, and the moon under her feet, and upon her head a crown of twelve stars." Since P&G's logo consists of a man's face on a moon surrounded by thirteen stars, some have claimed that the logo is a mockery of the heavenly symbol alluded to in the aforementioned verse, and hence the logo is Satanic. Where the beard meets the surrounding circle, a mirror image of 666 can be seen when viewed from inside the logo, and this has been interpreted as the reflected number of the beast, again linked to Satanism. Also, there are two horns like a lamb that are said to represent the false prophet. These interpretations have been denied by company officials, and no evidence linking the company to the Church of Satan or any other occult organization has ever been presented. The company has sued and attempted to sue a number of companies and individuals who have spread rumors of this type, in some instances because they sell competitive products and have spread such rumors for the purpose of tarnishing P&G's image to increase sales of their own brands.[10]
> 
> As stated in one of the resulting lawsuits, the logo originated in 1851 as the symbol for their Star brand of candles. It was later altered to show the man in the moon overlooking 13 stars, which were meant to commemorate the original 13 colonies. Proctor and Gamble v. Amway 242 F.3d 539
> 
> An example of one such rumor was the fabricated account that the president of P&G had appeared on a Saturday edition of the Phil Donahue show. He declared that he was a Satanist and that the company's logo was Satanic. This rumor circulated despite the facts that the company's president has never made such a statement in public; had never appeared on Phil Donahue's show; and that Donahue's show never ran on Saturdays.[11]
> 
> However, the continuous media coverage prompted P&G to adopt an entirely new logo consisting of just the letters P&G. In television commercials in Hong Kong and China, the former P&G logo still appears at the end of each commercial, and up until 2004, it appeared at the end of each commercial in Japan.
> 
> The original logo still appears on Procter and Gamble stock certificates as of this date.



Procter & Gamble - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Josiah

I grew up in the AG and was subject to all sorts of these conspiracy theory stories. Alot of what i saw them saying about Disney is sort of old news to me. Now that being said, when i heard about it from friends at church, I didnt think much of it and still think dont think much of it. We watched nearly all the Disney movies there were growing up and never saw a 666, or any other (explicit) material. This is the kind of nonsense i remember good friends in the AG warning us about. There is a pretty strong tendency within the Dispensational Arminian churches to believe in conspiracy theories and the website that you listed is a prime example. another example:Alex Jones Is a very popular christian radio personality that has a lot to say about conspiracy/endtimes stuff.


----------



## jaybird0827

Finding 666 in that signature is like playing a record backwards to get hear certain occult messages supposedly embedded in the lyrics. It takes a little imagination.

I don't have a problem with the signature nor with the number 666. The prime factorization of 666 = 2 * 3^2 * 37. That's just another reminder to me that there's nothing particularly distinguishable about this number. 

As for Disney I understand he was a Jew that apparently got into some kind of spiritism. I think that does come out in his work. I also think his movies that include some reference to religion tend to favor RCC. I used to enjoy some of the Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck cartoons that were around in the 50's, but in general, I don't like what Disney has become since Walt Disney passed on and would rather watch other things.


----------



## Herald

And Pluto must be the anti-Christ, right?


----------



## Poimen

Walt Disney or WD = *W*eapons of mass *D*estruction

Wake up people! Osama bin Laden (or Aladdin for short) has been in America for along time and he is going to attack us soon! 

Included in this insidious plot is the revelation that Mickey Mouse, or as he is more broadly known, Marshall Mathers, has been filling our minds with evil rap music for years.

Where will it end? We are in contact with Pat Robertson for the latest news from heaven. Expect an answer shortly that will shock and amaze.


----------



## DMcFadden

In Iran they do have "news" programs that suggest, no more like insist that the Disney corporation is just another Zionist-controlled entity in a global conspiracy for world domination. Their tool? Not 666, but "Pirates of the Caribbean."



> Following are excerpts from an Iranian TV report on Disney's "Pirates of the Caribbean," which aired on the Iranian news Channel (IRINN) on July 27, 2006:
> 
> Anchor: Zionist ideology uses all means to impose its cultural control. Cinema, as an attractive and popular form of art, has always interested the Zionist circles.
> 
> Reporter: The hot news of cinema circles worldwide is: The "Pirates of the Caribbean" attack the silver screen. The example of "Pirates of the Caribbean" - Hollywood's latest effort to gain control - is all the more striking if we bear in mind the name of its producer: The Walt Disney company. Disney and its productions have been associated, more than anything, with the Zionist lobby in Hollywood. In 1995, when the pro-Zionist Jews were 2.5 percent of America's population, they made up 7.7 percent of Disney's board of directors. This clearly influences the content of this large company's productions, as well as its policies and guidelines. The Aladdin animated film series is one example of Disney creations that present Arabs in a negative light . . .
> 
> In any event, Zionism is not restricted to the capitalistic weapons companies, such as Lockheed and the banks that support it. Cinema is considered another, subtle, weapon in the hands of those who support this corrupt ideology. In Hollywood, Disney is the manufacturer of this weapon, and the "Pirates of the Caribbean" is its newest ammunition.
> 
> Hamid-Reza Modaghegh, IRINN, Tehran


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Last days madness strikes again.


----------



## RamistThomist

I still can't see it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Spear Dane said:


> I still can't see it.



Look carefully at the twirls, they look like three sixes.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Oh great, now what am I going to do with those anual passes I just bought? 

Hmmmm. AG. 

Short for Agnostic?

Call letters for "Against God?"

Practically demonstrating that they are all "Against Godliness" and "Allfor Godlessness?"


----------



## gene_mingo

Ha! and I thought ole Walt was dead. Shame on me. Guess it is another big conspiracy.


----------



## RamistThomist

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look carefully at the twirls, they look like three sixes.
Click to expand...


I can only see 2 sixes.


----------



## gene_mingo

Spear Dane said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look carefully at the twirls, they look like three sixes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can only see 2 sixes.
Click to expand...


ones backwards... makes it doubly bad.. or not?


----------



## RamistThomist

gene_mingo said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look carefully at the twirls, they look like three sixes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see 2 sixes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ones backwards... makes it doubly bad.. or not?
Click to expand...


Ok, that's cheating. I quit!


----------



## VictorBravo

Spear Dane said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see 2 sixes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ones backwards... makes it doubly bad.. or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, that's cheating. I quit!
Click to expand...


They jumped out at me--but I'm expert at finding these hidden messages.

The W is a six, as is the dot above the "i", and the "y".

Y'all know, by the way, that 666 was also how much gold Solomon received in one year:

1Ki 10:14 Now the weight of gold that came to Solomon in one year was six hundred threescore and six talents of gold.

So maybe that's what old Walt was going after.


----------



## Calvibaptist

gene_mingo said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look carefully at the twirls, they look like three sixes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see 2 sixes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ones backwards... makes it doubly bad.. or not?
Click to expand...


Wouldn't the backwards six negate one of the forward sixes making the hidden number on 6? If it's only really one six, I don't see what the big deal is.

Now, if Di6ney used a bunch of UPC symbols a lot, I would start to get a little afraid. Everyone knows that the 2 lines at the beginning, middle and end of the UPC code stands for 6, thus being 666.


----------



## Calvibaptist

Come to think of it, I remember getting stuck on the "It's A Small World" ride for about half an hour and it felt a little like going through... oh, nevermind.


----------



## Barnpreacher

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Oh great, now what am I going to do with those anual passes I just bought?



If we lived in Florida I would take them off your hands, but alas annual passes would do us no good living in TN.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Spear Dane said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look carefully at the twirls, they look like three sixes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can only see 2 sixes.
Click to expand...


Your just a scoffer Jacob, if you _really_ believed the (Scofield Reference) Bible you would see it.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

666 Watch


----------



## D. Paul

Poimen said:


> Walt Disney or WD = *W*eapons of mass *D*estruction
> 
> Wake up people! Osama bin Laden (or Aladdin for short) has been in America for along time and he is going to attack us soon!
> 
> Included in this insidious plot is the revelation that Mickey Mouse, or as he is more broadly known, Marshall Mathers, has been filling our minds with evil rap music for years.
> 
> Where will it end? We are in contact with Pat Robertson for the latest news from heaven. Expect an answer shortly that will shock and amaze.


----------



## bookslover

blhowes said:


> A friend of my son's attends a church (it happens to be an Assembly of God type church) and the pastor warned his congregation and recommended that they not watch any Disney programs. My son's friend passed along that info to my son, who asked me if we should stop watching Disney shows. I didn't think so. I just said we wouldn't watch it if his friend came over the house (so as not to cause him to stumble).
> 
> He pointed out that, hidden in the Disney signature is 666, hidden. Curious, I googled and found this.
> 
> http://www.Jesus-is-savior.com/Evils%20in%20America/Hellivision/walt_disney-satan.gif
> 
> If you use your imagination you can make it out. Here's what they said at the site:
> 
> Notice in the photo to the left that there are three cleverly hidden 6's in the words "Walt Disney." Also notice that Mickey mouse is wearing a sorcerer's hat and casting a magic spell. Walt Disney is of the Devil, controlled by secret society Illuminist's who are trying to corrupt every child in America. Satan is the god of this world, he operates primarily through secret occult societies and esoteric groups. All of the worlds top political, corporate, financial, and media leaders are members of such Satanic organizations (such as Skull and Bones and Freemasonry).​
> This is probably old news since Disney's been around so long, but had any of you ever heard this before? Do you think Disney intentially hid 666 in the word Disney? If so, why? (or, if so, so what?)
> 
> (my attitude may be wrong, but my thought is that if you looked close enough at Bugs Bunny's whiskers you'd probably see it there as well)



Sounds like more members of the tinfoil-hat brigade - folks with delusions and _way_too much time on their hands...


----------



## kvanlaan




----------



## jaybird0827

The Tishman Building, 5th Avenue, New York


----------

